# Running cars in a layout?



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Does anyone ever model automobiles/trucks that run on the streets in model train layouts? Seems like a logical addition to the layout but I've never heard of it being done. I suppose if there was a sort of slow slot car type car that could follow the street it would be kinda cool.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you heard of SuperStreets? Obviously, this is for O-scale...


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Have you heard of SuperStreets? Obviously, this is for O-scale...


No I hadn't heard of that, but yea that's what I mean. It seems like a logical extension to the model train layout - moving vehicles. Does N gauge have such a system?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't know of any system like that for N-scale, it would be pretty tiny if it existed.


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

There is a car system made by Faller, it is Faller Car System if you Google it or go to Youtube you will see heaps of videos of it.

Here is just one of the 1000's of videos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmbJqtdx5lM

The way it works is a wire buried in the road and a magnet under the car and
it will follow the wire around.
http://www.faller.de/App/WebObjects....14.18.39.48.104/ecm.p/Road-construction.html


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

I seen the faller car system on Youtube verry cool. I was looking into them they come up on Ebay from time to time. But there not cheep


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That looks cool, and expensive!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Model Railroader did an article on the Faller Car system last year some time. It was a pretty cool system but, yea the $$$ is a little much.

Massey


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Shucks, with the price of gas these days I'm happy to have all my vehicles parked!  :laugh:
Bob


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm investing enough money into the trains. Adding that Faller car system is a good way to double the expense. Really cool if you've got the budget for it. It really livens up a busy scene. They've even got active signalling, etc (stops at red lights, then goes on green, etc)


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

How about I just hand my train guests another beer and tell them to use their imagination?? 
Bob


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Give them 4 and the cars will appear to move on their own.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow.. $250-300 a car? 

This starter set isnt so bad (as of now)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Faller-Car-...940730?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item415ed5bf7a


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Pete, my girlfriend and I have experimented with the car/train mix, but I can't say we've accomplished much, yet. I bought an HO car racing set on the premise that HO in cars is much the same size as S scale, but she nixed the idea---the cars were just too fast to go through the village she was envisioning.

Her true love is her Motorific set. it's big and clunky, but it's saving grace is the cars move at a sedate speed and don't require controllers. She plans to take over the dining room floor, after Thanksgiving, and set up Motorific all over the room. This will be accompanied by Christmas village stuff, everywhere. I'm not sure how that will mesh with two 60+ pound dogs, but I guess we'll find out!


----------

